# Other forums?



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

What other scale airplane (non R/C) modeling forums are out there? I mean, I LIKE everyone here, but the military / aircraft threads are rather slow.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Best place for that is probably FineScale Modeler Magazine's forums!

www.finescale.com


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

*Try these*

Hi,
Here are the ones I visit along with the Finescale one mentioned above.

1. hyperscale
2. aircraft resource center (ARC)

Do a google for the URL... get the homepage and click plane talk on hyperscale and forums on ARC

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks, John, FSM's site looks great.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

this one is very good

http://forums.scalehobby.com/


----------



## nunchuck (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm not a member but I sometimes lurk around these forums/websites:
http://www.modelgeek.com/
http://www.aircraftresourcecenter.com/
http://www.finescale.com/
http://airfixtributeforum.myfastforum.org/
http://www.swannysmodels.com/
http://modelingmadness.com/


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

Roguepink said:


> What other scale airplane (non R/C) modeling forums are out there? I mean, I LIKE everyone here, but the military / aircraft threads are rather slow.


Just curious, what era/types of aircraft do you build?

thanks,
Josh


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I'll work on anything 1:72. My oldest (airplane) is a Sopwith Camel and my newest is a F-18F. Any country, any decade, any service, as long as its 1:72.


----------

